# Cooking for Two



## SherryDAmore (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Cooking for Two recipes and cookbooks, but sometimes the cookware is hard to find.  I will only bake for two, because I can't be left alone with a whole cake or pie.  If anyone else is interested, here is where I've found bakeware:

New Document


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the same problem. 

 I have cut most of my recipes down so that they fit into an 8x8 pan and it is still too much. 

 I am always on the lookout for a scrawny looking person to pawn things off on but, they are in short supply around here.


----------

